# Photo Labs in CT??



## theshack1990 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, just moved to CT and was wondering if anybody out there knows of a good lab or 2 in CT either in the Hartford, New Haven or Fairfield/Bridgeport area? Looking for a lab that will produce excellent quality digital prints, since that's what i shoot! 

Thanks!


----------

